# Soluto: Nifty free program to help you reduce boot loading times



## Black Panther (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks to Namslas90 for sharing this link with me:

http://www.soluto.com/Download/

Soluto Beta allows you to understand your boot, discover which applications are slowing it down (and keep running later in the background, affecting your ongoing experience), and allows you to significantly improve it. While Soluto Beta focuses on the boot, it already researches for frustrations and helps map the PC Genome, allowing you to share your wisdom with others.

I shaved off 14 seconds off boot-time on my desktop pc:

From this:






To this:


----------



## Kursah (Apr 9, 2011)

Solid program, been using it for a loooong time now. We had another thread on TPU about it iirc. Some people dislike it, I personally prefer a startup program controller with a simple and clean ui. It's so handy I use it on customer PC's, it's actually pretty damn helpful and finding programs that are really bogging down your startup and by how long. I really dig Soluto, totally worth checking out.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice program. Useful to a point.
They got there start at a trade show contest.
There have been a couple of threads on this.


----------



## trickson (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree . I got this installed at first ( For got to take a screen shot ) 2+ min and wa able to shave it down to this ! 
It is a very nifty program . So did this help you on your Laptop Black Panther ?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 9, 2011)

trickson said:


> So did this help you on your Laptop Black Panther ?



I shaved some seconds off, but for the laptop I need to prevent "System" from running  because that takes a minute all by itself!


----------



## HTC (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm using it now.

First checked it out when i saw this post: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131442


----------



## trickson (Apr 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I shaved some seconds off, but for the laptop I need to prevent "System" from running  because that takes a minute all by itself!



That is a long time "system " on mine only takes 11s . I do not know why it is taking so long on yours though .


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2011)

Well I just downloaded and tested . It was able to save some seconds in boot time according to itself and then after rebooting an additional 8 times it was right back where I started. I uninstalled and feel this is of no help to me on my boot time.
Interesting application tho none the less.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 9, 2011)

I really like this program and have been using it since 95Viper's thread posted above.  I have my boot time down to an even 2 mins using it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2011)

Im gonna try this out. Is this a boot optimizer or just list what boots when and how long it takes?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 9, 2011)

My workstation at work ( 3GHz Dual core, 3GB RAM and RAID0) takes 3:36 to boot. lol
I've got a lot of stuff loading though.


----------



## trickson (Apr 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Im gonna try this out. Is this a boot optimizer or just list what boots when and how long it takes?



Both really . As once you boot your system up you can " see " things that are slowing your computer down and "fix" the issues or at least try to . In my case I got more than 1 min of time shaved off my boot up . I could go for more but I have some things I want to boot up . There were things like Adobe and others taking up time . I like this really works good .


----------



## HTC (Apr 9, 2011)

Kreij said:


> My workstation at work ( 3GHz Dual core, 3GB RAM and RAID0) takes 3:36 to boot. lol
> I've got a lot of stuff loading though.


It shows you what each app is using and how long it takes for it to load. You can then leave the apps as they are, delay them or pause them, thus shaving some time from boot.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 9, 2011)

Will this thing ever come out of beta? It's been in it for centuries...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 9, 2011)

HTC said:


> It shows you what each app is using and how long it takes for it to load. You can then leave the apps as they are, delay them or pause them, thus shaving some time from boot.



I know. I got the time from this little App.
I run a lot of large stuff like SQL Server, Symantec Server and others that take awhile to load.

I don't need to remove startup stuff, I need a better computer!! 
(I'm thinking a pair of those 10 core Xeons  )



			
				Rej said:
			
		

> Will this thing ever come out of beta? It's been in it for centuries...


If you go by versioning, GPU-Z is still in Beta too.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 9, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Will this thing ever come out of beta? It's been in it for centuries...



Hee Hee

April 7th, 2011
New Version Around the Corner…


Spoiler



Want to be an Alpha Tester?
Well, it is going out of beta into alpha then into beta


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 9, 2011)

I must have had the record for slowest, crappiest boot.  It really was a source of frustration and annoyance.  I had already pared down msconfig to what I thought it should have been, but, boy.  Some real junk happening behind the scenes.  I think it's time for a clean install, anyhow.






After, not record breaking, but it feels like it after the previous boot hell:


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, that's even worse than my laptop.


----------



## trickson (Apr 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Wow, that's even worse than my laptop.



Yeah makes you feel like your laptop is faster than you think !


----------



## Brandenburg (Apr 9, 2011)

sub'd..  

looking into this program..hehe.. currious how long my pc takes to boot


----------



## Drone (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice soft indeed. But the best way to reduce loading times is not having antivirus and also turning off devices you don't need in bios lol


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 9, 2011)

I wish someone with a SSD posts results too


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Wow, that's even worse than my laptop.





trickson said:


> Yeah makes you feel like your laptop is faster than you think !



Indeed.  I'm not sure what the heck.  My rig games great, and isn't the top of the heap, but fairly respectable.  I'm not sure why it's such a slug at boot, other than maybe because my system was installed on 2/26/10?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Indeed.  I'm not sure what the heck.  My rig games great, and isn't the top of the heap, but fairly respectable.  I'm not sure why it's such a slug at boot, other than maybe because my system was installed on 2/26/10?



I was wondering that too, considering the specs of your pc.

I do think an 'old' OS might be the problem... My laptop's OS was installed in... wait for it... July 200*8*  but my slow boot problem happened a couple of months ago, overnight. And come to think of it, with a Q9450 and 8800M GTX the laptop doesn't exactly have bad specs either.
I guess that when the length of time since the OS was installed is at fault, the slow boot would be gradual, barely noticeable.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I wish someone with a SSD posts results too



Here ya go just for you lol. It was going as low as 38s.  And the program it self is taking a second too.

In the end it boots any thing from 38s to 44s.

O yeah the dam program phones home too lol.


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tried earlier just for shits and giggles, turns out I can't really speed my boot time up as it's 26s with no startup programs or services disabled


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I wish someone with a SSD posts results too


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 9, 2011)

mullered07 said:


> Tried earlier just for shits and giggles, turns out I can't really speed my boot time up as it's 26s with no startup programs or services disabled



Check out mine


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 9, 2011)

Tried earlier just for shits and giggles, turns out I can't really speed my boot time up as it's 26s with no startup programs or services disabled   and most of that is my post, seriously the windows flag appears and it boots straight into my desktop, only thing an SSd is good for IMO is boot times, everything else is negligible really, 30 secs off booty is really noticeable, 3 seconds off programs not so much 

Dammit sorry for repeat post, it hung when I pressed save and didnt show up as posted :S

BTW panther, is that a single user machine or do you have multiple user accounts? I have to click my account as I have multiple ones, t'otherwise it would be 25 secs too as I wouldnt waste 1 sec clicking my damn username lol


----------



## AsRock (Apr 9, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Check out mine http://img.techpowerup.org/110409/soluto 2.png



Cool, i guess it's good to know how fast some ones mobo runs.. If all ya shit that ya need running is disabled it kinda deceives the point ?.

And i know mine is not that fast even if i did the same as the raid controller adds like 5 seconds as it pauses and shows ya raided drives and such.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 9, 2011)

It's single user. Probably you'd get even less than 25 seconds


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm going to give this a shot.


----------



## stevednmc (Apr 10, 2011)

This added 2 seconds to my boot time on my laptop. Went from 38 seconds to 40!


----------



## Brandenburg (Apr 10, 2011)

on the laptop im on atm.. went from 2:59 minutes to 1:30...

sadly i could not use it on my main rig as its not connected to the internet atm


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmmmm, i'll look into this. my boots rather slow (but i always use S3 sleep so it hardly matters)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 10, 2011)

Chopped out :42 seconds of crap in the first pass, I'm going to see what else I can tweak to trim it down more.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 10, 2011)

This doesn't seem to work well with SSDs. It says my boot takes 55 seconds but my system idles after 5-10 seconds and while all my applications have already loaded Soluto is still busy counting them xD... 

80 Apps on startup
55 seconds

I think it is only accurate for mechanical drives at this point.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 11, 2011)

randomflip said:


> This doesn't seem to work well with SSDs. It says my boot takes 55 seconds but my system idles after 5-10 seconds and while all my applications have already loaded Soluto is still busy counting them xD...
> 
> 80 Apps on startup
> 55 seconds
> ...



Yes i noticed that too..


----------



## ctrain (Apr 11, 2011)

aha what the fuck I got like 2:40. It registered xfire as sucking up almost a minute.

I really need a new harddrive, this thing is like 6 years old at this point and slowwww.

I almost never reboot though unless I absolutely for whatever reason need to or the power goes out. I usually have months of uptime from sleep mode.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 11, 2011)

sweet ...


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 11, 2011)

randomflip said:


> This doesn't seem to work well with SSDs. It says my boot takes 55 seconds but my system idles after 5-10 seconds and while all my applications have already loaded Soluto is still busy counting them xD...



Hmmm, that's why I wanted more people with SSDs to post their findings. The program seems to work well here... actually, _too_ well


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2011)

it claimed almost a minute was due to windows sign in assistant here


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 11, 2011)

Horray for clean systems.  A heck of a lot better than 4+ minutes


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 11, 2011)

what all did you remove?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 11, 2011)

Everything.  Reformatted and reinstalled.  It was a real ball buster because I forgot to disconnect my other drives, so somehow I got caught in a BOOTMGR vortex of hell.  But things are nicer, now.


----------



## HTC (Apr 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it claimed almost a minute was due to windows sign in assistant here



I noticed that too: if you have a password to log into Windows, it adds the time you take to introduce it in to it's boot up time calculations.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 11, 2011)

ok i just decided to check results again after a quick boot and it reported 25 seconds so its getting there lol.

I noticed something called application profiles took 9 seconds to load, not sure if that is the same as the crossfire profiles i installed and never got rid of  ... I'll post some screenies in a bit after I uninstall the application profiles.


----------



## Akumos (Apr 12, 2011)

Very Cool!

Bye bye to Windows Media Sharing which I don't use but takes 30 seconds to load!


----------



## cheesy999 (Apr 12, 2011)

just so you know i used this a few months ago and it can get really irritating as it starts to slow your computer down and apps which are supposed to be delayed start to not launch at all and apps that are told to not launch start to launch again, i'd use it for info but i'd leave the actual cleaning down to other programs as it didn't use to be very reliable, to be fair it was a few months ago which means the version i used was probably a very early beta


----------



## AsRock (Apr 12, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> just so you know i used this a few months ago and it can get really irritating as it starts to slow your computer down and apps which are supposed to be delayed start to not launch at all and apps that are told to not launch start to launch again, i'd use it for info but i'd leave the actual cleaning down to other programs as it didn't use to be very reliable, to be fair it was a few months ago which means the version i used was probably a very early beta



Starting to have issue's with it too.  Boots slowed down to 1:08 now meaning it's time for this crap to leave lol.  That's real bad as it was booting like 38-44s.

But will try it again in the future for sure.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 12, 2011)

why is it slowing down your boots all the sudden?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 13, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> why is it slowing down your boots all the sudden?



Don't know there is even 1 less app loading as i replaced my mouse today..  Oh then uninstalled this program.

I could not tell you if it was slower it's not as if i got a stop watch against it or any thing and was just going by what the program reported.  Maybe tomorrow i will reinstall it and see what happens.

I did notice it failed to uninstall currectly as well  so if you do uninstall put every thing back how it was before any changes.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tried this out, saved around 11 seconds for me, from 1:21 to 1:10.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 27, 2011)

This thing is annoying, it uses 70mb of memory even when it doesn't start at boot and is closed down. When i uninstalled, it reverted back the changes + a ton of others that i had manually disabled. I think the best way to get a good, fast clean startup is to use msconfig + services.msc. I know it's still beta so i shouldn;t really complain.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is still counting down during the typing of password, and I trimmed the starting applications further, so right now it's a less than a minute boot now for me, 45-55 seconds. I don't really mind it's memory usage since what's the use of the 8GB then?


----------

